# ¿Como usar android para recibir audio con el celular?



## egp (Abr 10, 2018)

Hola a todos.
En mi trabajo no tengo parlantes para una pc con winxp pero me seria muy util si el audio por bluetooth lo pudiese escuchar en el celular.
¿Existe alguna aplicacion que dote a un Samsung de la característica de recibir audio?
No quiero comprar ningun dispositivo transmisor que se conecte a la pc. Solo quiero que windows vea al celular como parlante bluetooth.
Instale un Widget llamado A2DP Connect pero o no entendi para que sirve o no se usarlo.
Si alguien conoce algo avise.
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2018)

Fijate esto: La 'Red Musical' del Hombre Pobre
Solo que no recibe otra PC sino un telefono celular Android con el BubbleUpnp.
No es bluetooth sino wifi


----------



## egp (Abr 10, 2018)

Gracias, pero no es lo que busco.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2018)

No es más fácil poner la música que queres en una tarjeta SD?


----------



## fausto garcia (Abr 11, 2018)

Saludos compañeros.

Aqui dejo un articulo que tal vez te sirva.

_// El estándar Bluetooth *no permite *que un teléfono pueda usarse como altavoz, pero hay otro método que puedes usar para escuchar la música de tu PC en tu móvil sin usar conexión de datos: *crear tu propio streaming vía WiFi*. Para ello, sigue los pasos que ilustro a continuación. // _

_Cómo usar un teléfono con Android como altavoz externo_


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2018)

Eso es falso. El estandard bluetooth si que permite que un teléfono actúe como altavoz, lo que pasa es que si el teléfono no lleva incorporado ese perfil, no lo hará.
No es que me lo cuenten, es que he tenido varios que lo hacían. No eran android.

Lo mismo para que haga de ratón o teclado bluetooth hid, yo NO QUIERO tener que instalar nada en el PC, entre otras cosas porque puede que el PC no sea mía ni tenga privilegios para hacerlo. En palmOS y windows mobile he tenido esta aplicación, pero en android solo encontré andro hid que necesitaba root y era muy muy limitada.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2018)

De que le sirve que otros lo hagan cuando el busca hacer eso con android?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> De que le sirve que otros lo hagan cuando el busca hacer eso con android?


Panda: es la explicación de Scooter del porqué no le va a funcionar con bluetooth lo que el usuario quiere hacer.
Si el teléfono no soporta el *perfil* de reproducción vía bluetooth, la idea no va a funcionar, y hasta donde sé, ningún celu Android lo soporta por que están configurados *como fuentes de señal de audio bluetooth y no como consumidores*.

Pero el tema no tiene tantas vueltas, y la forma correcta es hacerlo vía red (wifi) por que no tenés limitación de alcance ni una re-compresión y limitación del audio transmitido. Ahora, si no tiene acceso a la PC o no puede instalar nada...pues que busque otra PC donde pueda trabajar con mas libertad, por que si nó alguien va a tener que estar a cargo de la gestión de la música .

Y lo del perfil *A2DP* es para transmisión de audio estéreo entre dos dispositivos, pero uno es transmisor y el otro es receptor. El perfil define como se realiza la comuniación, *pero no quien cumple cada tarea*.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2018)

Me refiero a lo que contesto es falso, ya que para android es cierto, no para el resto


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2018)

Poderse seguro que se puede hacer en android: todos los doble din Android lo hacen y no son más que una tableta con el culo gordo.
He estado googleando y se ve que si se puede hacer si sabes programar. Que no es mi caso.
Para mí una aplicación que hiciera eso sería útil. Me parece que al menos una sí que había en el play market. Hace años la busqué y encontré una, pero no la probé porque había que pagar. No había demo. Ahora no consigo encontrarla.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2018)

Pues se ve que sí que existe la dichosa aplicación que hace de hid Bluetooth.
Como no soy root no la puedo probar.
https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sour...MQ5YQBCCcwAA&usg=AOvVaw09ykk-9XJCfXvXKO0GE68G


True mouse/kB


La que hace de altavoz bluetooth no la he encontrado aún si es que existe.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2018)

Pero es para interfaz HID, no como consumidor de audio.... algo como receptor A2DP.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2018)

Ya, no tienen nada que ver, cierto. Pero si lo han podido hacer para uno lo pueden hacer para el otro.
Voy a buscar a ver si aparece.


----------



## egp (Abr 18, 2018)

Gracias a todos por el interes.
No lo quiero para escuchar música, sino para escuchar algunas veces el audio de youtube que abro en la pc.
Escuchar el audio en el celu me evitaria ocupar espacio en la mesa de trabajo con parlantes.

*Scooter *espero que encuentres esa aplicacion*.*


----------



## FRANK90 (Jul 29, 2018)

puedes conectar la pc y el celular por wifi y utilizar PC Remote Receiver tambien esta la version para android no necesita internet para funcionar


----------



## Kebra (Jul 29, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fijate esto: La 'Red Musical' del Hombre Pobre
> Solo que no recibe otra PC sino un telefono celular Android con el BubbleUpnp.
> No es bluetooth sino wifi



Dr., ¿el mpd no hace streaming vía red que el MuPeace pueda recibir?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2018)

Kebra dijo:


> Dr., ¿el mpd no hace streaming vía red que el MuPeace pueda recibir?


Si, si lo tiene, pero yo no lo he usado nunca.
Fijate acá como se hace, parece muy fácil:
Music Player Daemon/Tips and tricks - ArchWiki
mpd streaming
y con MuPeace dicen que podés recibirlo, pero yo ahora uso el M.A.L.P.


----------

